# Sick Again!!



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

I have a sore throat which i think is the beginning to being sick again. I was sick in october and september. I am starting to get worried and because i normally don't see a doctor when i am mildly sick but now i am considering it!?! any ideas advice or help would be awesomeuke:uke:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I like a pill called wellness I take it right when I start feeling sick and it really works. I get it a fred meyers.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That stinks! Sorry you are getting sick so often. I never get sick. I am not sure if it has to do with me taking tons of supplements and juicing daily. I've been taking vit C daily since I was a kid. I've never had the flu and haven't had a cold in many many years. I did get a weird cough this year, but it was just a weird cough. Not a sore throat or running nose or anything. Maybe you could try the vit c and juicing veggies


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> That stinks! Sorry you are getting sick so often. I never get sick. I am not sure if it has to do with me taking tons of supplements and juicing daily. I've been taking vit C daily since I was a kid. I've never had the flu and haven't had a cold in many many years. I did get a weird cough this year, but it was just a weird cough. Not a sore throat or running nose or anything. Maybe you could try the vit c and juicing veggies


I know it really does stink, but the funny thing is that i have only gotten sick a few times before this. I will try to eat lots of bit C and since i eat about 3 carrots daily i will keep that up and maybe even add more! I will probably also drink lots!! 
Thanks for the advice:tea:


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

Suzi said:


> I like a pill called wellness I take it right when I start feeling sick and it really works. I get it a fred meyers.


Wellness i will definitely look that up 
Thanks


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

Is this the wellness pill?


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't know about the "Wellness Pill" but do know a thing or two about Strep Throat . And since you mentioned a sore throat and repeat infections . . .it's worth noting that Strep Throat is caused by a Bacteria. The good news is, there's antibiotics for it . . .the bad news, however, is that our bodies don't build up immunity to it like we do to viruses. And while we're often careful to avoid re exposure by friends/family, we often forget to switch out our toothbrush . When I have strep, 24 hours after beginning antibiotic regime, I toss out my toothbrush and use an inexpensive temporary brush (new) until I've finished the entire course, then open a new brush. Sounds a little anal, I know . . .but I rarely get reinfected 

Hope you feel better soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

When I get sick, I soak my toothbrush in hydrogen pyroxide between brushing to kill the germs....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

dodrop82 said:


> When I get sick, I soak my toothbrush in hydrogen pyroxide between brushing to kill the germs....


Good idea! I don't know why I never think of that germ infested tooth brush!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lucymyhavanese said:


> Is this the wellness pill?
> Amazon.com: Source Naturals Wellness Formula, 60 Capsules: Health & Personal Care


 Yes that is the pill and at a really good price I think I pay $15 at the grocery store and I don't take as many as they say because I'm cheep. They are like horse pills and taste like vitamins My bottle has last me a long time. Its like that air bone stuff if you take it right when you are feeling off it seems to stop a cold from getting bad. It might be sociological but it has worked for me.
I only had strep throat once and I was only 19 but it knocked me out. I have never been so sick. You can see it on the back of your throat its white. Yuck .
I also found something else new for me when I get congested I take musonex I cant spell it . Not for a soar throat but great for a cough and sinus.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

One of the most effective remedies that I use when I am starting to feel like I am coming down with something is (Natures Way) Organic Sambucas brand Bio-Certified Elderberry syrup; it is virologist tested and the efficacy has been proven in clinical trials. You can buy this at Whole Foods Market or many health food stores. It is very effective. It does not contain alcohol or gluten, btw and it does not taste bad LOL.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Lucy's mom . . .hope you're feeling better today 

Hydrogen Peroxide (3%) is a great antibacterial as long as it isn't ingested . . .but has no effect on viruses. (but of course, once you've had a virus you have built up immunity) A couple of years ago, the CDC issued a warning against using a product being called "food grade" peroxide because its 35% and far to strong to be used as an antibacterial.

I have one of those UV Sanitizers that came with my previous model electric toothbrush . . .but I still prefer just to replace the brush with a new one after an illness, which fortunately, isn't often.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

I usually boil my toothbrush for a few minutes--prefer it over chemicals.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Well, of course you would rinse the hydrogen peroxide off before brushing you teeth! Not so much injesting the chemicals...


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

I didn't mean to offend with my reply. I use hydrogen peroxide for first aid but I'm squeamish about putting it on my toothbrush although I'm sure it rinses clean. Just throwing another option out there. . I also boil my kitchen sponge a couple times a week and it comes out super clean and fresh smelling and makes sponges last longer--or I put it in a glass bowl with water and microwave for 5 mins. So satisfying! My DH says I'm a little germophobic and he's probably right.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

